# festplatte & CD funzen nicht



## Johannes Postler (13. Dezember 2002)

hi leute

hab n kleines problem. hab aus meinem alten computer alles rausgeschmissen was ich für den neuen zweck als öffentliche surfstation nicht notwendig ist. -> prozessor, graka, ram, festplatte, cd
er findet aber im BIOS weder festplatte noch cd. strom hab ich, festplatte funktionert(in anderem computer getestet). was soll ich machen. OS hab ich noch keins , soll ja auf die festplatte...
ärger mich seit heute mittag

*wahnsinnigwerd*

tirolausserfern


----------



## fasty (14. Dezember 2002)

was isses den für nen board ???
und was für kabel benutzt du um die platte und das cd-rom anzuschliessen ???

hatte nen ähnliches problem mit dem msi kt3 ultra 2:

hatte die festplatte an IDE1 mit nem UDMA kabel angeschlossen und das cd-rom an IDE2 mit nem normalen IDE kabel und das bios hatte sich auch geweigert beides zu erkennen. jetzt haben beide nen UDMA kabel und es gibt keine probleme mehr ...


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. Dezember 2002)

danke, werd morgen mal schauen, hab heute keine zeit mehr

tirolausserfern


----------



## znysk (15. Dezember 2002)

wenn beide an einem EIDE Kabel hängen, soltest du die HDD auf master und das CD-Rom auf Slave schalten. Die könnten beide auf master stehen, wenn die im alten an zwei EIDE Kabeln hingen.(is bei 2 Geräten sowieso effektiver: schnellerer Datentransfer da sie sich nicht gegenseitig an einem Kabel behindern ;-) )


----------



## Johannes Postler (20. Dezember 2002)

hi leute

das motherboard war im ar***. hab jetzt ein neues(altes) rein und jetzt passt alles.


----------

